# Bionic Lapdock



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

*Tablet, Laptop, Lapdock*​
*Whats your mobile device of choice?*

Laptop00.00%Tablet325.00%Lapdock216.67%My 4.3" HiRes 4G LTE connectivity is all the mobile device I need.758.33%


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont know much but these are my first impressions

Pros
-No additional data plan needed
-More functional UI experience
-Slim and Sleek profile

Cons
-Not a Laptop Interface
-Not a Tablet Interface
-Limited Functionality

Any users have hands on knowledge?


----------



## Bimochi (Oct 20, 2011)

The bionic lap dock is a winner when the correct mods are done .... almost full linux at our finger tips from a phone lol try and beat that with a tablet and as far as I know more mods are on there way....


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I have it it works great saves me from tethering even though I haves the hack.. But overall it's awsome only thing it takes like a minute to start up when you place phone on dock and sometimes you have place it twice


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

Bimochi said:


> The bionic lap dock is a winner when the correct mods are done .... almost full linux at our finger tips from a phone lol try and beat that with a tablet and as far as I know more mods are on there way....


What mods are you referring to? I have the Lapdock 100 and love it. The onboard mouse/trackpad doesn't work great but I got a wireless mouse & it works fantastic. One con is memory usage. If I open Firefox I can't have more than 2 tabs open or I will get a low memory warning. But I can open all my apps from my phone to full screen. The lapdock charges the phone even when the dock isn't plugged in...and gets great battery life. Keyboard is great as well.

Using the wireless mouse is what made it a keeper for me. The trackpad isn't that great but the mouse saved it!


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

mikespe said:


> What mods are you referring to?


yeah, please expand...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dB Zac (Oct 10, 2011)

there are 3 major hacks: webtop2sd, webbuntu, and swap partiton


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought about the Lapdock 100. Even went into Verizon and plugged my Bionic into it and I still was on the fence. Then I just decided to USB tether to my Macbook Air (well through VirtualBox running Unbuntu) and saved myself $200. If I didn't have a laptop for something like the Air I would have bought it.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> I thought about the Lapdock 100. Even went into Verizon and plugged my Bionic into it and I still was on the fence. Then I just decided to USB tether to my Macbook Air (well through VirtualBox running Unbuntu) and saved myself $200. If I didn't have a laptop for something like the Air I would have bought it.


well i dont have a laptop and bought it on Thursday, played around with it a little bit over the weekend and immediately realized that this device is not a replacement for a laptop, so i returned it. it seems to me to be a very specialized niche. i thought it was awesome to have it on the road.. access the net and etc from anywhere i had signal but in terms of functionality it is not the replacement device i thought it would be.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> well i dont have a laptop and bought it on Thursday, played around with it a little bit over the weekend and immediately realized that this device is not a replacement for a laptop, so i returned it. it seems to me to be a very specialized niche. i thought it was awesome to have it on the road.. access the net and etc from anywhere i had signal but in terms of functionality it is not the replacement device i thought it would be.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I agree. My time with it in the store, it was limited. Although I had done some research on some of the hacks, and you could expand the functionality with some of the hacks and install more stuff. Stock out of the box, there isn't much there.


----------

